

Tell HN: Free books for HN members - vibhavs

I have some books here that I was planning to donate to my local library. Some of them are fairly technical (although outdated), and I wanted to first see if they'd be of any interest to HN members. I give full credit for the idea to user dawson who did the same earlier this week: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1156716<p>I'm not asking for any money for the books, but I'd appreciate if you could paypal me the shipping costs. Or if you're somewhere local in the Bay Area, we can meet in person. Also if you have better ideas for meaningful places to donate such technical books (Hacker Dojo?), let me know.<p>The books are listed below. Most are in very good condition. I provided the Amazon link for the ones I could find.<p>Thanks everyone.<p>(Edit: fixed the formatting)<p>Technical books:<p>1. Windows NT Device Driver Book, The: A Guide for Programmers: http://www.amazon.com/Windows-Device-Driver-Book-Programmers/dp/0131844741/ref=tmm_pap_title_1<p>2. Advanced Windows by Jeffrey Richter: http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Windows-Jeffrey-Richter/dp/1572315482/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267856585&#38;sr=1-1<p>3. Handbook of Computer Communication Standard, Vol 1: The Open System Intercon Model (OSI): http://www.amazon.com/Handbook-Computer-Communication-Standard-Computer-Communications/dp/0024155217<p>4. The C++ Programming Language by Bjarne Stroustrup: http://www.amazon.com/C-Programming-Language-Bjarne-Stroustrup/dp/0201538644/ref=tmm_pap_title_3<p>5. Gigabit Networking by Craig Partridge: http://www.amazon.com/Gigabit-Networking-Craig-Partridge/dp/0201563339/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267858462&#38;sr=1-1<p>6. Networking Software by Colin B. Ungaro: http://www.amazon.com/Networking-Software-Mcgraw-Hill-Data-Communications/dp/0076069699/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267858495&#38;sr=1-1<p>7. Inside Windows NT by Helen Custer: http://www.amazon.com/Inside-Windows-Network-Helen-Custer/dp/155615481X/ref=tmm_pap_title_0<p>8. Operating System Concepts, 6th Edition 
by Abraham Silberschatz, Peter Baer Galvin, Greg Gagne:
http://www.amazon.com/Operating-System-Concepts-Abraham-Silberschatz/dp/0471417432/ref=tmm_hrd_title_5<p>9. Problem Solving With C++: The Object of Programming by Walter J. Savitch:
http://www.amazon.com/Problem-Solving-C-Object-Programming/dp/0201357496/ref=tmm_pap_title_0<p>10. ATM Foundations for Broadband Networks by Uyless Black<p>Non-technical books:<p>11. Daily Reflections for Highly Effective People: Living the 7 Habits of Highly Effective People Every Day by Stephen R. Covey: http://www.amazon.com/Daily-Reflections-Highly-Effective-People/dp/0671887173/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267857292&#38;sr=1-1<p>12. The Trial of Socrates by Irving Stone: http://www.amazon.com/Trial-Socrates-I-F-Stone/dp/0385260326/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267857423&#38;sr=1-1<p>13. 301 Great Management Ideas: From America's Most Innovative Small Companies by Bradford Ketchum Jr.: http://www.amazon.com/301-Great-Management-Ideas-Innovative/dp/1880394219/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267856202&#38;sr=1-1<p>14. After the Merger: The Authoritative Guide for Integration Success, Revised Edition: http://www.amazon.com/After-Merger-Authoritative-Integration-Success/dp/0786312394/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&#38;s=books&#38;qid=1267856752&#38;sr=1-1<p>15. Beyond the Summit: Setting and Surpassing Extraordinary Business Goals: http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Summit-Surpassing-Extraordinary-Business/dp/159184004X/ref=tmm_hrd_title_1<p>16. Psychology and Personal Growth (2nd Edition) by Abe Arkoff<p>17. Negotiating Game: How to Get What You Want by Chester L. Karrass<p>18. Your Erroneous Zones by Wayne W. Dyer<p>19. You Can Negotiate Anything by Herb Cohen
======
sivers
I just gave away about 20 books using <http://bookmooch.com/> \- good overview
here: <http://bookmooch.com/about/overview>

For each book you send to someone, you get points you can use to request a
book from someone else.

It even has an API: <http://bookmooch.com/api/>

~~~
vibhavs
Thanks for the pointer Derek. I will put the remaining books on BookMooch.

------
Locke1689
Did you like OS concepts? I'm not really sure I'd recommend it. I think it's
OK but a little too theoretical. Personally, I'm a huge fan of Stevens' books
(including Advanced Programming in the UNIX Environment). TAOCP is pretty much
a must-read for some parts (the kernel memory manager comes to mind). All in
all: free is nice but some things are just worth the money.

~~~
vibhavs
I agree about OS Concepts - it's fairly theoretical. It's still a good
foundation IMHO.

I haven't read TAOCP.

------
vibhavs
5, 8, 11, 12, 17, 18, and 19 are taken.

~~~
vibhavs
9 is taken as well.

~~~
sunny_s
hi, is #2 taken?

~~~
vibhavs
Send me an email, and we'll figure things out.

------
slay2k
Hey,

I'd love to take a few of these off you if you don't mind shipping to LA. Of
course I'll cover shipping. Specifically (8, 11, 17, 19).

My email's in my profile,

Thanks!

~~~
vibhavs
Sounds good. Just sent you an email.

------
realitygrill
I think I'd like 12 (and maybe 16, not sure yet). Email is in my profile also.
Thanks!

~~~
vibhavs
12's taken. Sorry.

------
cb33
Hey, I'm interested in #4 and I'm located in Palo Alto.

~~~
vibhavs
I'll be in Palo Alto this afternoon. Send me an email and let's see if we can
figure something out.

------
ludwig
Is 9 taken yet?

~~~
vibhavs
It is still available. Send me an email, and we'll figure things out.

------
professorkatz
Can I have 13?

~~~
vibhavs
Send me an email, and we'll figure things out.

